# Happy Birthday Yesterday, Debbie5!



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And may you have many more repeats of your 38th!:jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Debbie!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Happy Birthday Debbie!*


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Recited in my best James T Kirk voice..

Star date..April 5th, 2011...one..day..after...debbie's supposed 38th...birthday.
HAPPY...Late...Birthday..to you!
Happy...LATE...Birthday to....you!
Happy...Late...Birthday...Dear.......debbie.....butitwouldn'tbelateifyouwouldjustputitonthedamncalenderliketherestofusdoinsteadoftryingtokeepitasecretorsomething.
Happy......Late....BIRTHDAY...to...you!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I have no cleverness or cool pic - just, happy birthday!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Thankee all! I had a great day!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Umm..scareme...it's MAY hon.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

There's a calendar??!! Where?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

debbie5 said:


> Umm..scareme...it's MAY hon.


Uhh, it was a test to see if you were paying attention, yeah, that's it, a test, I meant to do it.

Hope your b-day was a happy one. And if we ever get together we can both bring our purses to show how cool we are.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Late Birthday !!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Happy B-day Deb.... Don't let the neighbors bite


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Late, late, late birthday wishes, fellow invisible, secretive type person. I give you bacon, brownie & cake points, redeemable whenever you wish to have said extra goodies. 38 is only 19 with twice the wisdom and benefits. Salud! Also, if ever I'm in your area, I'll personally face punch out your drunkie neighbor & his lame medicated family for you. HAPPY BIRTHDAY, debbie5!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Deb5...Hope you have a great big happy birthday...!!!


----------

